# United Motorsports Tune Review - A month after



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Its been about a month now with the United Motorsports tune on my 3.2 VR6, so its time for a review... Before i get into it, if you havent heard of Jeff Atwood, well to put it into simple terms, he's THE VR6 Guru (yes our mk2 3.2 are VR6s). He used to be C2 Motorsports software developer and since has gone on his own with United Motorsports. Writing custom to generic tunes for NA and Turbo'd VRs. Theres tons of reviews on his software just on VWVortex, a simple google search on him should give you an idea what he has done.

Many of you know, i am decatted - i have removed the catylic converters on both down pipes/front. I also have a cat back exhaust from Magnaflow and an intake from VF Engineering, although an intake is the only thing necessary for UM's basic software. 
Ive tried multiple times to reach Jeff in the past but i guess that first monday in August was my lucky day - i reached him via email and cell phone and set up the appointment that same morning. I met him at his local shop Innovative Motorsports and he scanned the car and removed the Revo software i previously had in order to retrieve the stock software from the DSG and Motor to compare to any of his existing files. He said the MK5 R32 DSG software was identical, but the motor has its variances. Long story short, 9 hours later of custom tuning, the car was ready to go :thumbup: Tom Kogut & Jeff both deserve kudos for staying late to get the car running right, removing my emissions codes and coding it. The 1hr trip back home was quite a good one, and off the bat i noticed the car felt stronger.

The power is linear throughout, meaning there arent any spikes, sudden kicks of power as if you hit vtec :laugh: Thats what the power band in a Naturally Aspirated VR6 should be. I had one of the big four tuning companies file for the car but the car was jerky and had sudden bursts of power down low, but nothing at top. Additionally that same company did not offer a stage 2 to help me pass NYS inspection. With the UM tune, the power is felt up top and at the low end. You can feel it in the gas pedal the car just wants to go faster and has the power to do so. The DSG tune completely transforms the car, there are several options you have - launch control set at 4k rpm, redline at 7200 rpm, redline at any rpm, in manual mode it hold the gear until the driver actually up shifts, etc.) The car drives more aggressive in the Sport and Manual Modes - crisp-er, smoother, quicker shifts. 

Since i was the guinea pig for all you guys, be sure to get yourselves the tune, its def worth it. Besure to get supporting mods to get the most out of the tune - cams, exhaust, intake, DP/FP, intake manifold. Additionally, the tune is adaptive to all the mods you throw at it, meaning that if your car did not have camshafts at the time of the tune and you install them post-tune, the tune will adapt to the timing of the camshafts. In case the tune does not, Jeff and UM will not charge you additional $$ for added tuning (unless youre going from a NA to Turbo file) I cant say who, but theres another forum member on here that will/has the UM tune, but im sure his build will be way more impressive than this thread :thumbup:

Contact-
United Motorsports-
http://www.facebook.com/UnitedMotorsport
http://unitedmotorsport.net/


Innovative Motorsports
http://innovativemotorsports.us/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Innovative-Motorsports/216663151700697
(203) 906-2545
97 Bridgeport Avenue Unit 8
Shelton, CT 06484-3276


----------

